# How's your weather been?!



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Forum members, how's the weather where you live. I live in Western New York - Buffalo area - and it has been "uneventful" here.
We got a dismal 13 inches of snow for the month of November and 12 inches of snow for December - all pretty much spread out over the months. So bored, took down outside Christmas decorations today in a balmy 40+ weather and just looking forward to a major snowfall event. 3 snow blowers waiting for some action. How about you?:devil:


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

same here,close to 50 degs but windy as all heck . had 12 inches in nov, about a inch sunday am, kind of dismal even for the guys liking to play ice hockey on the local lakes where the ice is too thin .ski area is hurting close to melted away machine made


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Terrible if you have a new blower or snowmobile or own a body shop :devil:
We have some cold. Today it was just below zero but there is barely enough snow to make it white out. Haven't had to run the blower down the driveway yet :sad2:

.


----------



## CVNY (Nov 26, 2018)

Warm and wet.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Last Thursday got some very atypical freezing rain atop snow, which promptly caused flight cancellations getting in (UP of Michigan). Drove the last 200 from Green Bay Friday afternoon, and found the driveway with about 6 inches of crusty but not awful snow, and an EOD of ice chunks from ****, but not fully frozen yet, so rough but doable.Yesterday about 6" and drifting, winds to 35mph . . . now, though, the wind quit and due to melt, likely since I had a new blower delivered yesterday . . . . figures . . . .


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Sunny windy raw 43 degrees no snow and ground wet like the playground after a spring thaw.

Decorations will remain up until Little Christmas!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Im also in Western NY..
weather sucks.. 
Winter is 40% over today, and no real snow to speak of yet.
only used the snowblower once so far..
most days in the mid to upper 30's, (+1 to +3C) cool, cloudy, rainy and damp.. yuck.
feels like March (which isnt a good thing.)
needs to be 10 degrees colder..I want my winters below freezing! 

Scot


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

It hasn't been much of a winter here for snow, it turned cold early this year. Have had the blower out for 3 storms but we were back to bare ground here before last night's snowfall. However February can be a heavy month for snow here.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

not really warm but has been pretty wet around here. had lots of freezing rain yesterday. kind of surprised that i haven't seen any accidents locally because of it. i have seen people posting that certain roads were sheets of ice


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

90 inches to date, starting with a few in early October. Probably about average for us. 10F and windy today. We have had several more rain / snow events than in year's past


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Last Thursday got some very atypical freezing rain atop snow, which promptly caused flight cancellations getting in (UP of Michigan). Drove the last 200 from Green Bay Friday afternoon, and found the driveway with about 6 inches of crusty but not awful snow, and an EOD of ice chunks from ****, but not fully frozen yet, so rough but doable.Yesterday about 6" and drifting, winds to 35mph . . . now, though, the wind quit and due to melt, likely since I had a new blower delivered yesterday . . . . figures . . . .


We don't fly that often, but getting in and out of the UP by plane in the winter is iffy at best. We've been bussed more times to and from various places more times than we've flown in and out of Sawyer...or the old airport in Negaunee.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

steve70
been too windie around us to try and fly very much , KFWN is near by with several of my buddys being pilots, light sport to commercial "american " that own their own planes, grounded stinks. 
mark
the polaris sled is parked sitting in storage , wish we could have some fun with it, only fun is with the rhino utv


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

33 woodie said:


> steve70
> been too windie around us to try and fly very much , KFWN is near by with several of my buddys being pilots, light sport to commercial "american " that own their own planes, grounded stinks.
> mark
> the polaris sled is parked sitting in storage , wish we could have some fun with it, only fun is with the rhino utv


Hi Mark, 

Snow is what stops most flights around here. But on to snowmobiles  My dad bought our 1st snowmobile in 65. I was 13. A Husky with the tractor in front and sled behind. You could spin them on its own axis. Great fun! A Sno-Jet came in 69. He had a couple Raiders after that and ended with a one lunger Polaris. I bought my 1st sled in 76. A 1974 500 free air triple Polaris. Pretty fast for its day! I was not without a machine(s) from then on until 2007 when we pulled the pin on snowmobiling. It was just getting too crazy on the trails. We hit the trail right from our house. Never needed a trailer. 

Along the path and many miles of fun, we had 4 more Polaris sleds including 3 XLTs. We ended with Yamahas which I must say were the best sleds we ever had. A 700 triple for me and 600 double for my wife. 

Here's hoping you get to enjoy your sled soon!


----------



## aveteam (Sep 3, 2018)

So far in Fort Collins, we've had more winter in October and November than December, which was a bust. The little skiff of powder we got on Monday I took care of with the leaf blower! Then 2 days of temperatures in the low double digits. Looks like this part of the state has a winter proof dome over it. Hopefully January has some winter in store for us.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

It's January 2nd, and you gotta go 100+ miles north to see snow on the ground.

Walked the yard today a bit. It's frozen, gotten plenty of rain so far - lots of surface ice. 3" of snow in mid November, nothing measurable since.

So far, the NWS predictions this fall for winter have been almost exactly spot on. I believe our record for low snow for a winter is roughly 12" and we average about 27". So...we are due, but the extended forecast isn't showing anything promising 10 days out. We might actually hit 50 this weekend.


----------



## vadcncar (Dec 30, 2018)

33.5” to date, only about 15” on the ground.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Aside from a 5" slushy mess in November we've had nothing. We are "due" though since last year there was one 3" wet snow in March and not much the year before that. DW is happy, she does not like snow. I have a nearly brand new Ariens Deluxe 24 I want to give a good workout to and so far it ain't happening. The forecast for the next week has one night with temperatures slightly below freezing but not so much as a snowflake. But if we do get hammered with snow it usually happens in mid to late January or February so there is still hope.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Essentially nothing where I am in MA. We had 3" a while back, but that was quickly washed away by rain. None of my machines have even been moved from their basement storage  


Nothing in sight, sort of a continuation of the same pattern for January they claim.


Happy New Year to you all !!


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

we got a couple inches of dry snow to polish the ice that is kicking around here. i know it felt pretty slippery when i was out taking the trash out.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Minus 33C on New Years Eve up here in the Great White North (Canuck prairie). Plus 4 today.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

can't even go ice skating it's not thick enough, where it would normally be at least 12 inches .the ski area looks like one would be trying to ski around the bare spots


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

We've had 155 cm of snow so far (61"), but only about 25 cm (10") on the ground now - a 2-day heat wave just before Christmas melted a lot of it. -26° C here this morning, so it feels like winter.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

West Michigan has had it's first snow since about thanksgiving....still not enough to blow


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

We had shorts and T-shirt weather New Years Day. One snow sort in November. Otherwise a non-event winter so far.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

topher5150 said:


> West Michigan has had it's first snow since about thanksgiving....still not enough to blow


I talked to a friend in Detroit yesterday. He said he doesn't think they've had but an inch or so for the year. Banana Belt 

It was -23F up here just a couple days ago.


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

The season started strong and early in November with about 2 feet of snow over two storms. Had to use the blower 3 times for these.

However, December was a pattern : an inch of snow, then rain, then freezing rain, then a couple freezing days and start over.

A few days before Christmas, we had a seriously heavy rainfall that melted most of these 24" of snow down to an inch or two. The river flooded part of my property. We usually see this during the Spring meltdown. First time I see this happen in December.

We now have more ice than snow on the ground. Had to blow 2 inches of slush from my driveway on Jan 1st before it froze that way. I do not have an impeller kit, so that slush didn't get thrown very far. Did it just in time, as that very night we were down to -15C and that mess froze solid.

Nice snowstorm on forecast for early next week. Hopefully...


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Relatively warm here in Ashland MA. We did have an early slush storm in NOvember with an accumulation of 2 inches or so.

The ponds have no or in some cases little ice. I drove by one this morning which caused me to remember when I was in grade school and the ice at this time of the year was 15-18" thick. So if this is global warming, I can use some more of it


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Guess I'm the weather station report between topher5150, then tadawson and Steve70 on the western side of Michigan. Natty Bumpo's somewhere near me, but I think closer to Traverse City, so he can chime in if he so desires.

This year we're down on the snowfall count, about 50" so far. I've been measuring on and off for the last couple of years and normally we'd be between 75" and 100".

Had a co-worker/friend of my wife over for Christmas dinner from Zimbabwe and he totally loves the snow...kept taking pictures around our house.


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

jrom said:


> Guess I'm the weather station report between topher5150, then tadawson and Steve70 on the western side of Michigan. Natty Bumpo's somewhere near me, but I think closer to Traverse City, so he can chime in if he so desires.
> 
> This year we're down on the snowfall count, about 50" so far. I've been measuring on and off for the last couple of years and normally we'd be between 75" and 100".
> 
> Had a co-worker/friend of my wife over for Christmas dinner from Zimbabwe and he totally loves the snow...kept taking pictures around our house.


After reading that the first thing that came to mind was the movie Cool Runnings. I'm surprised you got him out of the house my father-in-law was born and raised in North Carolina and any snow over a 1/2" is a state of emergency for them.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

topher5150 said:


> West Michigan has had it's first snow since about thanksgiving....still not enough to blow


West *southern* Michigan maybe . . . actual western MI (the UP, aka snow country . . ) has been odd this year, but is about 140" down . . .


----------



## snowman123 (Nov 27, 2014)

No snow to really talk about and it hasn't been that cold, which means it's been easy on the fuel bill. Still 2018 has been one of the wettest year on record.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Zip, cero, nil, nada, zilch, nothing, zippo, big fat goose egg at my house all season. One or two flakes that's it.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

snowman123 said:


> No snow to really talk about and it hasn't been that cold, which means it's been easy on the fuel bill. Still 2018 has been one of the wettest year on record.


wettest on record is right. over 70 inches here w only 1 snowfall in nov of 12 inches that melted away in 3 days at most. 
all the snow machines sits idle esp the big one on a long track with 2 skids up front and with a loud water cooled motor


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Are we thinking or accepting this is going to be the new ~norm~.

Some of the early spring bulbs have started already poking their heads out past the soil-line - 3 months earlier than expected


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

There's a guy near me that has been flipping snowblowers for years. I don't think he has sold many this season as I've been seeing the same 20+ snowblower ads for weeks. We've had 1 storm netting about 4" inches, and pretty much melted the next day; I didn't even get to use a snowblower.


----------



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

My lake at camp froze over the second week of November which is the earliest time in over 20 years.
I believe our snowfall is less than than average this year with these warmer than usual temperatures.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

mobiledynamics said:


> Are we thinking or accepting this is going to be the new ~norm~.
> 
> Some of the early spring bulbs have started already poking their heads out past the soil-line - 3 months earlier than expected


mine are in flower ??? is it not jan?? guess those flowers will reflower a few times this year


----------



## jpor1018 (Aug 22, 2018)

*Hows your weather been*

Here in Connecticut about 2-3 inches of wet stuff before Thanksgiving. That was it. First week of the new year temps in 40s. More rain then anything. Could care less about snow.I am a 40 year veteran truck driver and nothing worse than driving and making deliveries in it. Almost time to pack it in


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Sunrise on the morning we head for the SW for the rest of the winter. We're probably a little behind normal for snow at 85-90" to date. I was hoping for a good 2-3 footer before we left to give our new machine (28" Hydro Pro) a good work out. Storms like that are not uncommon here in mid / late October, but it didn't happen this year.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

russ01915 said:


> Zip, cero, nil, nada, zilch, nothing, zippo, big fat goose egg at my house all season. One or two flakes that's it.


You know it's coming russ01915! Lake Erie is wide open here in Western New York which makes us vulnerable to the Lake Effect snow storms. Usually around the middle of January, Lake Erie can be frozen over and that shuts down the Lake Effect machine. Not this year, so I guess, "it could be coming".


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I live about 30 miles outside of Detriot Mi, we have had no snow to speak of this year. Yesterday I think it was 48 degrees outside.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Rainy here and just one snow this year in mid-November.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

rain again today, just put the snowmobile up for sale as i doubt it will get run again this year,


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

aldfam4 said:


> You know it's coming russ01915! Lake Erie is wide open here in Western New York which makes us vulnerable to the Lake Effect snow storms. Usually around the middle of January, Lake Erie can be frozen over and that shuts down the Lake Effect machine. Not this year, so I guess, "it could be coming".


I'm hoping


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

My inbox suggests that after a strong start we're in a snowfall slump. That can change fast. 



We had a brown Christmas followed but 4-6 inches across a few nuisance storms.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Melting here in the UP of MI today, but cooling overnight, and forecast of 6 to 10 inches Sunday night into Monday . . . .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's great and it sucks at the same time. It's sunny and melting. Just came in from walking the dog and it's just mild, I really like it. BUT it's terrible for the plants freezing and thawing and not having any snow cover for protection. There are big areas where it's just grass and no snow. It might even cause them to start growing and then get the little buds killed later in the month when it gets to it's regular below zero temps.

.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Indeed K4F. Lotsa of the leaf node buds on my shrubs have peeked past it'a brown shell and seeing plenty of green as well. 
I think the hard frost we got in early Dec, got them all confused and they are breaking dormancy much earlier


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

33 woodie said:


> rain again today, just put the snowmobile up for sale as i doubt it will get run again this year,


You realize of course, that if someone buys it that you have all but guaranteed a record-breaking snowfall that will close roads for a month and you'll wish you still had it.:smile_big:


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

we got 2 inches today and of course the power went out for 3 hours during the wild card game. we have a generator but when the power is out the cable is out.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Judging by most forum responses most people are experiencing a very mild winter.., except if you live in UP, Michigan or parts of Canada.
I sense a lot of snow blowers gathering dust.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

aldfam4 said:


> Judging by most forum responses most people are experiencing a very mild winter.., except if you live in UP, Michigan or parts of Canada.
> I sense a lot of snow blowers gathering dust.


mouse nest's is more like it.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Colorado mountains are getting heavy snows, but the front range (Denver, Colorado Springs, Fort Collins), just a couple dustings so far. Mid to upper 50's forecast for the next week.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

It's been unusually mild here in Chicago. I got about 6" of wet and heavy snow at the end of November, but that's pretty much it. A couple dustings in December and around New Years, a little freezing rain, and plenty of rain. More rain tomorrow and a high around 54F, and the extended forecast mostly has highs above freezing and a fair number of overnight lows above freezing.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Live From THE PARADISE CITY.*

* 40 Plus degrees oot side as I live and Die with each passing minute of time on the clock here in the Paradise City. snapped these 4 the masses at hand. and I am not missing the freezing cold or the heavy snow 1 Bit. k:k::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * 40 Plus degrees oot side as I live and Die with each passing minute of time on the clock here in the Paradise City. snapped these 4 the masses at hand. and I am not missing the freezing cold or the heavy snow 1 Bit. k:k::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:*


I figured you'd be enjoying this weather POWERSHIFT93!!!


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

red sky in the morning sailor take warning,

i sure hope so as man was it bright red today 20 deg's and super damp. yet the reporters are saying freezing rain to rain for tomorrow


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

It is snowing in Norway! 6-8 inches expected. A lot less than my Simplicity wants, but at least a job to do then


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

It is snowing and blowing here, but not enough to make me happy. I have only used my blower twice this whole winter, and one of those times was really unnecessary....but I wanted to play with my new toy. Hoping I get to soon.:wink2:


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

aldfam4 said:


> Judging by most forum responses most people are experiencing a very mild winter.., except if you live in UP, Michigan or parts of Canada.
> I sense a lot of snow blowers gathering dust.



You are so right. If I hadn't bought a different machine last year, I would be up to my nose in snow right now. Best way to have no snow, is buy a new blower. :surprise:


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, the weatherman was correct, and I got to play this morning! Got 6 to 8 inches overnight, but due to somewhat warm conditions (30 degrees or so) pretty heavy. Plow pile was more like a foot to 16 inches . . . No ice, just lead . . .  



Perfect conditions to break in/test the new blower! Gotta say this thing (Ariens Platinum 24) is a beast! This is the kind of crap that I recall clogging my 10000 series in the past pretty easily, and between not needing to slow down and not clogging, am very happy with the new beast! Modest speed, so hit decent (but not bog-down) loads on the engine, and about an hour overall to clear the couple of drives I do should be a good start on engine break-in! 



And we had snow, and more forecast for tomorrow and Wed! Whoohoo! (And Wed will be more like winter - forecast for 16 degrees . . . )


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Cutter said:


> You are so right. If I hadn't bought a different machine last year, I would be up to my nose in snow right now. Best way to have no snow, is buy a new blower. :surprise:


I heard that! My old (1978 or so) weary Toro was sounding like it was going to barf up a lung on the icy crap I found here last week (literally, the ice sounded like I was blowing a bag of nuts and bolts . . . ), so I bought a new blower, and it was delivered in the midst of a storm, so I got to use it *once* and then we promptly had a 4 day melt . . .


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

8-10 inches on forecast for Tuesday and Wednesday (hopefully).

I used my SB 3 times in the last two weeks, but each time for only 2-3 inches. I just wanted to use it. Cleared the driveway in 20 minutes on highest speed setting. Still more fun than shoveling.

I'm still running on leftover lawnmower fuel, summer blend.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Just walked in the yard a few minutes ago to my shed. The topsoil is thawing, and is a sloppy mess with the 2/3" rain we got overnight. I had to step carefully to not push/slip on each step and make pitching wedge divots in the yard.

Luckily, it will freeze overnight and turn it into a semi-skating rink again - we got below freezing highs for the next 3+ days luckily. But if this keeps up, these storms keep traveling roughly 200+ miles north of us every few days, this might be an all time low snow winter.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Weatherman said we average 24 inches by now, so far we have had 11. Pretty weak so far...


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

saw a video on facebook of it snowing in Arizona...it's 40 and raining in Michigan. 

I think it's my fault I spent all that time and money getting the blower for the John Deere going


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Cutter said:


> You are so right. If I hadn't bought a different machine last year, I would be up to my nose in snow right now. Best way to have no snow, is buy a new blower. :surprise:


Wonder if the opposite is true, lots of snow when you have a broken snow blower or no snow blower at all!:wink2:


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Cutter said:


> You are so right. If I hadn't bought a different machine last year, I would be up to my nose in snow right now. Best way to have no snow, is buy a new blower. :surprise:


Mea culpa here too. A year ago in December I bought a new Ariens Deluxe 24. That March we got one very wet 3" of snow that would have melted in two days anyway. Then last November the week before Thanksgiving we got a wet 5" of snow that did let me use it.

That's all the snow we've seen, and the way things are going, that's all we're gonna see.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

gibbs296 said:


> Weatherman said we average 24 inches by now, so far we have had 11. Pretty weak so far...


The news this morning said Boston has had 0.2" this season. Last year at this time, they said we'd had 22". I'n not sure about averages, I don't think that was mentioned. 

But at our house, we had close to 6" the week before Thanksgiving, and that was the only snow that needed to be cleared. 

It has been a lame winter so far. But I remind myself that the year we broke snowfall records, we got very little until the end of January, then we got slammed repeatedly. This fall, we got a TON of rain, well above average, but once the temperature dropped, the precipitation stopped. Or at least, it waited until the temperature would warm up briefly.


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Today was the coldest day so far at 35 degrees in NYC. I'm about to hang myself.


----------



## wxman2003 (Dec 18, 2018)

Not much of a winter here on the northern plains. Less than 10 inches all winter. Only one 4-5 inch snow a week or so ago. Used my blower for that snowfall. It's already all gone. Was near 50 today.


----------



## strtch5881 (Oct 6, 2018)

I blew out 2 driveways today. 3 inches of snow, saturated with 1 inch of rain.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Live From THE PARADISE CITY.*

* Well the winds of change are a blowing oot there. bringing cooler air from Canada I guess. the 40's are gone 4 now, and as I live and die a little more while bringing this news onto the masses here. we are clocking in at 28 degrees above zero. still way better than the flip side of being -28 Degrees because if that were true I would be a packing me bags and getting the ELL OOT of Dodge here in a New York Minute. :rock:mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL... , a few days ago here, I was leaf blowing and picking up with my rider, all in a shirt ... New England.


Light dusting today.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Expecting another 4 to 8 overnight here in da Yoop . . . . temps moving to teen highs and single digit lows for a few days . . .


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

You know, maybe there is something to that "global warming" nonsense after all :devil:

For the last 10 years I’ve been telling my wife that "next year" I’m buying a blower because I’m tired of shoveling tons of snow by hand. Well this year I finally did it. And of course we’ve had less than a foot of snow so far. Tomorrow it’s supposed to be 40 deg. and rain. Seriously? My wife tries to console me by saying, "well, the snow blower is doing its job, keeping the snow away."


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you do or don't believe IMHO you should at least base it on a long trend and not how hot or cold it is today, this month or this year.
I always get a kick out of this supposedly educated man basing his disbelief in global warming on the fact he can find a snowball outside. 
Around here the snow is almost totally gone and all you see is brown grass and blowing leaves. For heaven's sake, it's mid January and there should be a foot or two out there. :sad2: Glad I don't ski or snowmobile.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

Since around the 10th of November there's only been 2or3 days you could see grass here. Like most of you our temps have been up and down, but we've got snow at least every week. 
From about 3:00 PM Dec 31 until about 4:00 AM Jan 1 we got 7". 
Since I had rotator cuff surgery on Nov 15 and I'm still in a sling (us old farts take a long time to heal) I went and got three of my grandsons and put them to work, 16 yo on my Ariens, 15 yo on the shovel, 12 yo on the roof rake and me on my Ford GT85 with the 44" plow, only took 2.5 hours with the four of us.
We got 3" more yesterday but got rain afterwards so today I plowed what was left so the ice base don't get any thicker.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

glad i was able to sell my sled , snow wise when i moved here in 1987 we saw snow from early oct to late april .now maybe feb to late march with a crazy halloween snow in 2011,


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Pouring rain here .


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

Winter is kinda back here. We had 6" yesterday, on the way to 6 more today.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Looks like we got 8 to 10 overnight and drifting, and still windy with lake effect . . . hoping the wind will subside before I need to take the blower out. Temps in the teens though, so even EOD should be east today . . .


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

We got a mild dusting last night, it blew like a hurricane but I wouldn't have called it an inch.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, not quite 8 to 10 overall . . . more like a solid 5, but cold and fluffy, and frankly bored the blower. Soooo . . . we have a neightbor who has apparently been out of town for the break (University town) and had at least three storms worth of fall and plow EOD in it, coupled with a couple of days of melt and ice . . . so figured I'd do him a favor   























(And yes, I was cutting that wide . . . just stopped for a second for the photo . . . )


Not sure if anyone here has seen "Forged in Fire", but to steal a tag line "It will cut!" Yeah, had to use speed 1, but it just bore right down and went through with no bogging or need to stop . . . very little climb as well! Note also that this is why I tend to be positive about drift cutters . . . not really even into the meat of winter yet, and already over the bucket!


----------

